# 2Wire IP Address Help



## Threeoaks (May 1, 2008)

I have a 2wire 2701HG that was accidently unplugged. On replugging, one computer that is connected directly to the modem can access the internet. My computer that is connected wireless cannot, it has lost the IP address. OS is XP. I've tried the renew without success, turning computer off and on, etc. Is the a way to manually input the ip address so I can reconnect to the main modem? Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the router lost it's configuration for some reason. You'll need to access the web based setup from the wired machine in the router and reconfigure the wireless capability.


----------

